# Upcoming Dayton OH UKC show



## Doggroomer812 (May 4, 2011)

Just wanted to give a heads up that I have pre-entered my CH MC Std. Poo for all shows August 9/10/11 in Dayton, OH (hosted by Mason-Dixon Multi-breed).

We did have enough Parti poos at the last show here for GrCh passes, so let's try to again! Great facilities, great raffles!

See you all there!

Amanda and Jack Jack


----------



## alienz (Jan 2, 2010)

I was there with you last time but will be showing in obed at Dayton Dog Training. Hope that they have a good turnout with multis Pepsi is entered in rally and Satinka in Novice b If it was another weekend I would be there Good luck


----------



## Doggroomer812 (May 4, 2011)

*Good luck!*

Well, good luck to you and your girls over at DDT!


----------

